# Are the Directivo and UTV really bug free and perfect?



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm thinking of switching to dtv from dish but want to know if the receivers really work as well as everyone says? Thanks


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've never had trouble with my DirecTiVo, and I've heard good things about UTV. As far as a broader look, try http://www.tivocommunity.com/. Its a great source of info about SA TiVos and DirecTiVos...


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Hi James, how does the UTV record? With a hard drive like my DP or with built in tivo?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm not sure I understand the question...

Both the UTV and TiVo use hard drives to record. The UTV is more like the DP than the TiVo.

Try this...

http://www.dbstalk.com/pvr_comparison.htm


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

The UTV uses a Microsoft-based system (Windows CE) with a 40GB hard drive - upgradeable to 120GB. 

I can tell you from much personal experience, that UTV works very well. I have two RCA UTV units and have never had a problem with either one.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I've got two Sony UTV's, and I haven't had any trouble. They are very stable units. I too switched from E* to D* to get a 2-tuner pvr for almost nothing...


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Just to chime in...I'm running 3 UTVs after running screaming from the DishPlayer. In the six months they've been up, I've yet to see a single bug or lose a recording.

If you can still find them (try Best Buy or CC) they are indeed a screaming deal.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

RJI,

In a word 'yes'! My UTV hasn't missed a beat. 

I'm not sure but I don't think the UTV is running WIndows CE.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Harry, will UTV work with my old RCA single lnb dish?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I had heard it was a propriety OS, not related to CE. But Microsoft eludes to it being "Windows Embedded". What that means could be anything. I think while it might be related to CE, it won't run any CE programs or use CE development tools.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rjl _
> *Harry, will UTV work with my old RCA single lnb dish? *


Yea, but only no PiP or dual tuners...


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Apr 23, 2002)

As a DirecTiVo owner, I will attest to the stability of my unit.

New DircTiVo units will be available shortly. The DirecTiVo fee is $4.99 (starting November) where the UTV fee is $9.99 (not throwing stones, but just providing info).


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

1 UTV and 3 Dtivo's all run perfect! 

I added a 2nd hard drive to my Dtivo and only 2 times have I had problems in 8 months. One time it kept rebooting, pulled the power and it rebooted again, did this for a day. That was 4 months ago and has never done it again. Other problem I had happen one time is I had my Surround sound receiver on over night (Tivo sits on top) it got up to 75c in the Tivo and it froze up. Unplugged it and it was fine after that.


No missed recording on any of them... you just can't go wrong. I would only switch back to Dish if they got a Tivo or a UTV...other than that I'm gone for good.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Do any of you dtv users miss the superstations that dish has? I need them, so maybe I'll have an utv and my dp? Does that sound crazy?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Why do you need superstations? I'd assume you'd lose them anyway after the merger is complete... :shrug:


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

why would we lose supers just cause of the merger?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

You will learn that everyone KNOWS what will happen to the superstations and when. It is just that they all know something different.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Look no one wants the supers except the supers and charlie. I'm sure that the locals would fight to remove the supers except maybe WGN from the combined company. How the hell are they going to fit 210 markets if they have to carry all those stupid supers?


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Bug-free and perfect? Not mine, but close enough, but then again so was my Dishplayer. 
But for a dual-tuner PVR it's hard to be the price.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You didn't just use the words "Bug Free and perfect" and "Dishplayer" in the same sentence did you? :rotfl: :rolling:


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

I get my local Super's now, so I don't care anymore, with dual tuners I don't need to time shift either anymore


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

What are local Supers? The UPN and WB affiliates?


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Actually no, I didn't. Look again, I said close enough. Both TIVO and DP.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rjl _
> *Harry, will UTV work with my old RCA single lnb dish? *


It sure will but if you want to take advantage of dual tuners, you'll want to run another line and replace your lnb.


----------

